# Now Possible: Cheap, Efficient Thermoelectric Devices



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

A relatively inexpensive nanocomposite material may finally make possible such applications as solar panels that turn the sun's heat into electricity, and car exhaust pipes that use waste heat to power the radio and air conditioner.

More...


----------

